

NYT profits up 85% - mainsequence
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/7d58fcba-7789-11de-8c68-00144feabdc0.html?nclick_check=1

======
JournalistHack
Strange how two stories on same day don't get analyzed together. Consider how
Techcrunch reports that _online_ ad revenue is off by 85%:

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/23/online-ad-revenues-
at-t...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/23/online-ad-revenues-at-the-new-
york-times-keep-dropping-like-a-rock/)

